# pgpool-ii: Multiple "Masters"

## Kenji Miyamoto

A setup I'm working on needs to have multiple database 'masters', connected to multiple PosgreSQL backend (MxN), to allow the failure of a 'master', as well as the failure of a PostgreSQL database.  Would this correspond to the 'replication' mode of pgpool-ii with multiple hosts each running one instance of the 'pgpool' command?

----------

## Kenji Miyamoto

Where should I ask about this?

----------

## marksteven

Hi,

According to me,you should connect multiple masters to the SQL server.But you should have replication problem when each master that can be connected(shared)with one and only one files.If multiple masters have different files then problem not occur.

Thank for sharing this information.

----------

